# Unreasonable delay for new irons???



## RichA (Jan 24, 2021)

Hi. Apologies for the length of this post...
Having recently returned to golf with a vengeance after 10 years off, my wife persuaded me to splash out for my 50th and replace my 1980s Ping Eye 2 irons. 
It's turned into a bit of a saga with American Golf and Ping, due to manufacturing delays and COVID lockdown. 
I've summarised it below and would be grateful for any honest opinions. Are AG and Ping being unreasonable, taking over 3 months to deliver eight slightly customised but largely mass produced golf clubs or am I being a dick for whining about it when there are bigger things going on?

In October 2020, I had a fitting at American Golf, resulting in my ordering a set of Ping G410 irons.
The fitter assured me there was a  4-5 week lead time.
I ordered the irons in my specs and paid in full. The fitter, having completed the transaction, wrote, "4/5 weeks" on my receipt.
During December, I made several visits and phone calls and sent emails to the store. They were never able to give me any concrete information on a delivery date. I did learn that most of the set was being delivered to store mid-December, with a long delay from Ping on a couple of the clubs.
The store is currently closed and staff furloughed, with nobody kept on to deal with outstanding orders, answer the phone or reply to emails. 
It is now 12 weeks since I ordered a set of golf clubs with a 4/5 week delivery date.
American Golf Customer Service are working from home and do pick up the phone after a long delay, but have no access to information held at the relevant store.
The AG website has a message basically saying that orders of customers in my position will be progressed when lockdown finishes.


----------



## fundy (Jan 24, 2021)

Welcome to the forum

Sorry to say, youre being a dick. 

Shops are shut, golf courses are shut and theres far more important things going on. What are you going to do with them if they turn up tomorrow? sit and look at them for 6 weeks?


----------



## CliveW (Jan 24, 2021)

I don't think you are being unreasonable. I'm not sure about Ping, but most golf clubs are produced in China and that could be the reason for the delay. How did you pay for the club's? If it was Visa you might have a chance of a refund or have you tried contacting Ping direct?  As for golf courses being closed, it is a pity you are in Herts as courses and ranges are open in Scotland.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 24, 2021)

Have you contacted Ping direct to find out what is going on?


----------



## Ethan (Jan 25, 2021)

I'd cancel. Probably not AG's fault, although I would never have bought them there in the first place, but them's the breaks. Order some 425s in the same specs when things start to open out a bit.


----------



## greenone (Jan 25, 2021)

No  your not being a dick. You paid out money and not received the goods. If they want to borrow money AG should go to a bank not their customers. If it was me I would be doing a section 75.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 25, 2021)

fundy said:



			Welcome to the forum
Sorry to say, you're being a dick.
Shops are shut, golf courses are shut and there's far more important things going on. What are you going to do with them if they turn up tomorrow? sit and look at them for 6 weeks?
		
Click to expand...

I tend to agree with this, (although I wouldn't go as far as to call you a dick!).
The Covid situation with the resultant lockdowns/furloughs is making it impossible to guarantee delivery times.
In April last year I ordered two new sheds for my garden from a company that I had dealt with before, and had been very happy with.
I was quoted 10-12 weeks for delivery, they actually arrived in October!
I also ordered two new settees for our living room on Christmas Eve with a quote of 10 weeks delivery.
These arrived in June!!
Sure I was frustrated. I was annoyed. But I couldn't do anything about either so just sat back and twiddled my thumbs, knowing that eventually they would arrive.
Like I say, we are living in unprecedented times. 
Just be thankful you hadn't ordered them in August 1939. You wouldn't have got them until around 6 years later after they'd outlived their usefulness as a Spitfires propellor.


----------



## NeilG (Jan 25, 2021)

The fact that there is a delay is understandable.
However, the least they can do is communicate with you clearly regarding the current situation and the likely next updates.

I would be annoyed in your spot - very little excuse for a business not knowing what is happening with customer orders, and not communicating clearly.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 25, 2021)

NeilG said:



			The fact that there is a delay is understandable.
However, the least they can do is communicate with you clearly regarding the current situation and the likely next updates.

I would be annoyed in your spot - very little excuse for a business not knowing what is happening with customer orders, and not communicating clearly.
		
Click to expand...

Problem is, if staff are on furlough they are limited to what they can do.
I am furloughed at the moment and access to my staff email system is denied, so I cannot get in touch with my customers.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 25, 2021)

When I have ordered Ping stuff through a pro it has been 2 weeks wait if everything in stock. I have friends who have ordered through AG and they always take longer. 
However right now, everything is taking longer unsurprisingly all down to the 3sins were are having.
As much as I don’t like AG, it’s not their staffs fault if the are furloughed as they cannot do anything, not forgetting that if they are furloughed they cannot legally be working....and Im sure you don’t want them to break the law.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 25, 2021)

Personally I get your frustration given you would have laid out the best park of a grand, but the delays will be out of AG’s hands, HOWEVER I do agree absolutely no communication is poor.

Surely pro shops with have a trade only support number at ping and likewise someone at ag should be monitoring outstanding orders and updating customers fortnightly at worst.

Cancelling the order gains nothing as you’ll effectively join the back of an already growing queue caused by lockdown shopping.


----------



## NeilG (Jan 25, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			Problem is, if staff are on furlough they are limited to what they can do.
I am furloughed at the moment and access to my staff email system is denied, so I cannot get in touch with my customers.
		
Click to expand...

AG’s choice how much of their business is shut down and how they handle business in progress. In most cases it is not a good excuse for poor customer communication.


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Jan 25, 2021)

NeilG said:



			AG’s choice how much of their business is shut down and how they handle business in progress. In most cases it is not a good excuse for poor customer communication.
		
Click to expand...

But what communication are they after, they know original delay was due to manufacturing/transportation issues and 4/5 weeks was always going to be tight. They know that the clubs are now in the store but that the store is closed as the Government have ordered all non-essential shops to close. They know they'll be able to pick them up the first day AG are allowed to reopen. 

AG can't keep staff off furlough to just deal with occasional deliveries as it wouldn't survive/people will lose jobs in the long run. Likewise it's good to see that the shops are properly shut rather than being staffed from "the window" as that's the point of the rules. There only option would be to employ people to go around each store opening, sorting orders and then onto the next but they wouldn't have keys etc. hence you'd need someone at every store to come off furlough.

I can understand it's frustrating, everybody wants new things as quick as possible but that's just life at the moment. We don't know when kids are going back to school etc. which seems significantly more important so I don't know what AG could say differently as they'll have no greater insight as to when shops will open.


----------



## KenL (Jan 25, 2021)

fundy said:



			Welcome to the forum

Sorry to say, youre being a dick.

Shops are shut, golf courses are shut and theres far more important things going on. What are you going to do with them if they turn up tomorrow? sit and look at them for 6 weeks?
		
Click to expand...

What a ridiculous way to speak to another forum member. Hopefully mods will correct.

Yes, we are in lockdown now but this order should have been fulfilled long ago.

To the OP, a friend of mine ordered a set of i210 irons through our pro and they arrived in about a week. These were custom and arrived without grips so he could fit his own ones.


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Jan 25, 2021)

KenL said:



			What a ridiculous way to speak to another forum member. Hopefully mods will correct.

Yes, we are in lockdown now but this order should have been fulfilled long ago.

To the OP, a friend of mine ordered a set of i210 irons through our pro and they arrived in about a week. These were custom and arrived without grips so he could fit his own ones.
		
Click to expand...

In fairness to Fundy I didn't read it that he was being insulting or rude (hence the welcome element of their post). The OP phrased the question with "am I being a dick" so they just responded using the same language as that was one of the options the OP had given as a response in the same way reddit has the "AITA" threads.


----------



## Canary Kid (Jan 25, 2021)

KenL said:



			What a ridiculous way to speak to another forum member. Hopefully mods will correct.
		
Click to expand...

I think you will find that the OP specifically asked if he was being a dick.


----------



## NeilG (Jan 25, 2021)

Sports_Fanatic said:



			They know they'll be able to pick them up the first day AG are allowed to reopen.
		
Click to expand...

It did come across as if the OP didn’t know that for certain. Just a generic message on the website.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jan 25, 2021)

I understand the want to vent, it is a long time to wait. But as they say good things come to those who wait.

If you are in a country under lockdown you are probably not able to use them. If you still have your old clubs you can use them if golf opens up again, it will not be long before your clubs arrive once the store reopens. Note their opening date and get into the as soon as the phones/emails open! Once you can go to the shop drop in and chase from there.

You will be without your new clubs for a maximum of a couple of weeks of actual golf time, which is pretty normal for delivery.

Be thankful you are having this issue now when it’s snowing/wet/lockdown and not in the middle of summer when you have rounds booked!


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 25, 2021)

Bit of both. It's certainly going to be frustrating, but given there was lockdown and shops closed throughout November and also January, the delay is understandable. I feel a lot of companies have been using Covid as a crutch to excuse poor customer service - however if production and delivery channels can't function there is little they can do.

Given that newer irons have now been released by Ping, I would try and get a reduction on the ones you ordered to soften the blow. Worth asking given how you've had to wait so long, and the worst they can do is say no.


----------



## IanM (Jan 25, 2021)

I hope that Rich took it that Fundy just used the term he use in the post! 

I'd be looking at the 425 spec and thinking "mmm I wonder?"  

AND - do not sell the Eye2s.   Wrap them up and put them somewhere safe.     Might help the pension scheme in the future!


----------



## KenL (Jan 25, 2021)

Sports_Fanatic said:



			In fairness to Fundy I didn't read it that he was being insulting or rude (hence the welcome element of their post). The OP phrased the question with "am I being a dick" so they just responded using the same language as that was one of the options the OP had given as a response in the same way reddit has the "AITA" threads.
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough. 😂


----------



## Robster59 (Jan 25, 2021)

A work colleague of mine ordered some Lynx irons through AG and the set were missing 2 irons (I think 7 & 9) and he had to wait months for that.  He lives in England and couldn't play anyway so whilst it has been a frustrating wait for them, he has been quite pragmatic about it.  They've finally arrived but of course he still can't play.


----------



## IanM (Jan 25, 2021)

I'd be worried that on walking into the Store to collect the clubs, you'll see a big display of 425s and the 410s on sale for less than you are handing over.


----------



## NedPizza (Jan 25, 2021)

there's a longer wait for COVID vaccine, think about it!


----------



## IanM (Jan 25, 2021)

NedPizza said:



			there's a longer wait for COVID vaccine, think about it!
		
Click to expand...

But the Ping Irons didnt need inventing from scratch, clinical trials and a roll out programme being designed and built!  (and there are not 80 million people waiting on new irons!)


----------



## CliveW (Jan 25, 2021)

I still think that paying probably the best part of £1,000 up front over three months ago is unacceptable.


----------



## RichA (Jan 25, 2021)

Thanks for all the comments, none of which offended me. I did invite the dick description.

I was trying to figure out whether I was being impatient or had cause to feel aggrieved. The balance of the replies suggests I'm right to be in two minds. 

The current situation is far from normal, but the pandemic was in its tenth month when AG told me the clubs would be 4 to 5 weeks and Lockdown 3 started 9 weeks after my order was placed. AG continue to trade online, taking orders for new clubs to be delivered mid-Feb and selling a variety of products that allow customers to practice with their clubs at home.
I'm very lucky to be working and not to have had to research the furlough scheme too closely, but I don't believe that it was mandatory for retailers to send their entire workforce home indefinitely. Immediately closing a store without leaving someone to handle outstanding orders or update customers seems to me, with my very limited knowledge, like an entirely commercial decision. Next time I buy golf clubs maybe I'll get a free fitting at AG then make a cynical commercial decision and order them from Scottsdale Golf, where I get a discount through my employer's benefit scheme.

Ping have been willing to communicate limited information to me where AG haven't, but even though most of the delay is their fault, it's AG that took my money and gave me a delivery date. AG is Ping's customer and I'm theirs. AG should be chasing Ping but they're all at home. And it turns out that most of the set (minus 2 clubs) was delivered to AG a couple of weeks before lockdown.

By way of comparison, the lockdown lead time for a factory order of a new VW car is currently 3-4 months - about the same as I will have waited for my eight golf sticks. Maybe AG will throw in a set of velour mats as a goodwill gesture, assuming they ever reopen the store.


----------



## IanM (Jan 25, 2021)

RichA said:



			Thanks for all the comments, none of which offended me. I did invite the dick description.
		
Click to expand...

Get your name down for one of the "meets," you'll get called much worse!"  

Is the Scottsdale discount "BLC?"


----------



## RichA (Jan 25, 2021)

IanM said:



			Get your name down for one of the "meets," you'll get called much worse!"  

Is the Scottsdale discount "BLC?"
		
Click to expand...

Yes. 10% would have almost paid to add the gap wedge. Never used them yet, but you seem to be able to make a custom order online and use the discount, which you can't at AG. 
Would have liked to use a local shop, but my club doesn't have a pro shop and the local big club doesn't exactly make non-members feel welcome to use their facilities. The local non-club affiliated shop with a fitting "suite" is bizarrely even less welcoming of customers.


----------



## birdyhunter (Jan 25, 2021)

I had a similar thing with AG and Ping irons shortly before the November lockdown.

Due to a shortage of Ping shafts there was a 5 week wait and they should have been ready on the Thursday which was day 1 into the 4 week lockdown.  Needless to say they didn't arrive, which was unfortunate as courses remained open.  I called AG and the guy said there was absolutely no chance of them arriving as their delivery depots had to close.

They arrived a couple of days after lockdown finished.  It sounds like you've been unlucky in that your order should have arrived long before lockdown, but don't hold your breath now, it seems like nothing happens in the current situation.


----------



## fundy (Jan 25, 2021)

RichA said:



*Thanks for all the comments, none of which offended me. I did invite the dick description.*

I was trying to figure out whether I was being impatient or had cause to feel aggrieved. The balance of the replies suggests I'm right to be in two minds.

The current situation is far from normal, but the pandemic was in its tenth month when AG told me the clubs would be 4 to 5 weeks and Lockdown 3 started 9 weeks after my order was placed. AG continue to trade online, taking orders for new clubs to be delivered mid-Feb and selling a variety of products that allow customers to practice with their clubs at home.
I'm very lucky to be working and not to have had to research the furlough scheme too closely, but I don't believe that it was mandatory for retailers to send their entire workforce home indefinitely. Immediately closing a store without leaving someone to handle outstanding orders or update customers seems to me, with my very limited knowledge, like an entirely commercial decision. Next time I buy golf clubs maybe I'll get a free fitting at AG then make a cynical commercial decision and order them from Scottsdale Golf, where I get a discount through my employer's benefit scheme.

Ping have been willing to communicate limited information to me where AG haven't, but even though most of the delay is their fault, it's AG that took my money and gave me a delivery date. AG is Ping's customer and I'm theirs. AG should be chasing Ping but they're all at home. And it turns out that most of the set (minus 2 clubs) was delivered to AG a couple of weeks before lockdown.

By way of comparison, the lockdown lead time for a factory order of a new VW car is currently 3-4 months - about the same as I will have waited for my eight golf sticks. Maybe AG will throw in a set of velour mats as a goodwill gesture, assuming they ever reopen the store.
		
Click to expand...

Glad you at least realised why I replied as I did  Good luck getting the mats from AG 

whereabouts do you play on the Herts/Essex border? Nazeing? Bishops Stortford?


----------



## RichA (Jan 25, 2021)

fundy said:



			Glad you at least realised why I replied as I did  Good luck getting the mats from AG 

whereabouts do you play on the Herts/Essex border? Nazeing? Bishops Stortford?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Sats (Jan 25, 2021)

I got fitted for TM P790's and they took 8 weeks to arrive, I did buy mine from my pro and communication was excellent. I think that is the grounds and basis for your complaint, I'd contact AG expressing this and hopefully they will rectify it. 

Or get a refund, wait and get newer shiny irons from a pro and not from AG.


----------



## fundy (Jan 25, 2021)

RichA said:



			Live in BS. Play at Ash Valley - great value and beautiful countryside.
		
Click to expand...


Dont know Ash Valley, that the one at Much Hadham? Quite a few years since Ive been in that area (though may be that way in the foreseeable future)


----------



## slowhand (Jan 25, 2021)

Even though the store has closed AGs customer service lines should still be open. After all, they are still selling online.

I feel, had you have had decent communication from AG during this, you would be feeling much happier about having to wait.


----------



## Jensen (Jan 25, 2021)

Ethan said:



			I'd cancel. Probably not AG's fault, although I would never have bought them there in the first place, but them's the breaks. Order some 425s in the same specs when things start to open out a bit.
		
Click to expand...

^ This....particularly as the reviews I’ve seen say there is a big difference between 410 and 425. 
Coupled with what someone else said, when the store does open the 410’s will probably be less than you paid 😯


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 25, 2021)

Jensen said:



			^ This....particularly as the reviews I’ve seen say there is a big difference between 410 and 425.
Coupled with what someone else said, when the store does open the 410’s will probably be less than you paid 😯
		
Click to expand...

As with most of the "big chains" they will have bought a job lot of an item at a lower price and then sell them for a better profit when no-one else can or does have them.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 26, 2021)

My lad works at our local AG, they are suffering from this for a while now. When they order clubs from the manufacturers, they are given a lead time by the manufacturer, which is communicated to the customer, however, in many circumstances, due to the pandemic and supply of parts from overseas, these lead times are not being met by the manufacturers. This is not the fault of the local stores, however, the communication of your order status is. I know that our local store is working to provide better communication to customers on orders, with regular follow ups on orders, because he was discussing exactly that with me just before the last lockdown. Unfortunately they can't do much about that either at the moment. During the last lockdown, they kept the manager in store available to provide updates and click/ collect , but this time round they are all on furlough. The boy has been furloughed twice since September, I don't know how many staff are working in the head office to answer customer queries or check order status. Even if it has since arrived, not sure what they can do, the stores aren't open to send it to, nor is there anyone in store to receive it, notify you, and be there for you to collect. I know it's frustrating, having paid up front for your order, but we are in exceptional circumstances, hopefully it arrives during the lockdown, and will be available for you when we finally emerge from it.

No matter how many on here dislike AG, pretty sure this is not unique to AG at the moment, if the manufacturers are having problems getting parts for custom fits, it will affect many if not all retailers. The retailers will only be able to supply quickly if it's off the shelf and in stock. Unfortunately, we are all sitting on our hands waiting for courses and stores to reopen. I've been waiting myself for the last six weeks as have been planning to have a fitting for new irons in our new store. The MK store has just moved along the road and been set up like the New Malden flagship store. It looks fantastic, a world away from the old warehouse, it was due to open 3 weeks ago and I know that even when it does open, it is likely to take a while before any custom order I place gets through the backlog of current orders.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 26, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			My lad works at our local AG, they are suffering from this for a while now. When they order clubs from the manufacturers, they are given a lead time by the manufacturer, which is communicated to the customer, however, in many circumstances, due to the pandemic and supply of parts from overseas, these lead times are not being met by the manufacturers. This is not the fault of the local stores, however, the communication of your order status is. I know that our local store is working to provide better communication to customers on orders, with regular follow ups on orders, because he was discussing exactly that with me just before the last lockdown. Unfortunately they can't do much about that either at the moment. During the last lockdown, they kept the manager in store available to provide updates and click/ collect , but this time round they are all on furlough. The boy has been furloughed twice since September, I don't know how many staff are working in the head office to answer customer queries or check order status. Even if it has since arrived, not sure what they can do, the stores aren't open to send it to, nor is there anyone in store to receive it, notify you, and be there for you to collect. I know it's frustrating, having paid up front for your order, but we are in exceptional circumstances, hopefully it arrives during the lockdown, and will be available for you when we finally emerge from it.

No matter how many on here dislike AG, pretty sure this is not unique to AG at the moment, if the manufacturers are having problems getting parts for custom fits, it will affect many if not all retailers. The retailers will only be able to supply quickly if it's off the shelf and in stock. Unfortunately, we are all sitting on our hands waiting for courses and stores to reopen. I've been waiting myself for the last six weeks as have been planning to have a fitting for new irons in our new store. The MK store has just moved along the road and been set up like the New Malden flagship store. It looks fantastic, a world away from the old warehouse, it was due to open 3 weeks ago and I know that even when it does open, it is likely to take a while before any custom order I place gets through the backlog of current orders.
		
Click to expand...

Where's it moved to Wedge..?


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 26, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Where's it moved to Wedge..?
		
Click to expand...

Literally two units along, now next door to Currys. It's a smaller unit, but so much better. All ready to go as soon as lockdown lifts.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 26, 2021)

Bunkermagnet said:



			As with most of the "big chains" they will have bought a job lot of an item at a lower price and then sell them for a better profit when no-one else can or does have them.
		
Click to expand...

Not 100% sure, but don't think they can do that with Ping.


----------



## Griffsters (Jan 26, 2021)

fundy said:



			Welcome to the forum

Sorry to say, youre being a dick.

Shops are shut, golf courses are shut and theres far more important things going on. What are you going to do with them if they turn up tomorrow? sit and look at them for 6 weeks?
		
Click to expand...


Uncalled for.

I had a Ping order in, albeit a 3 wood G410. After the initial 6 weeks was up I called the store I ordered from and they contacted Ping, they have changed the order to a G425 as my original order was not expected until Feb. I think this would be a reasonable request for AG to make on your behalf given the timescales. Ask when you next call, it can be done.

Edit: I see this thread has moved on quite a lot!


----------



## RichA (Jan 26, 2021)

Morning. I'm the OP and framed the question in a way that invited the dick remark as an option, so it's taken in good spirit. 
I massively sympathise with the AG staff and I'm glad that they're being compensated by the furlough scheme. As suggested by someone earlier, it does feel like the pandemic is being used as an excuse in some areas of manufacturing and retail. A friend in a different industry is aware that some large employers that were planning mass redundancies prior to 2020's events have exploited it massively and will blame 2020 when they execute their plans they had already made to cull less profitable areas of their businesses.
My gripe is purely the promise of a delivery time to get a sale. I don't blame the guy in the shop - when I was younger I felt pressure to tow the line, even when I knew it was wrong.
When I asked when the G425 was being released, he even told me that it wouldn't be until the Spring and if I wanted to be using my new irons in time for my 50th birthday in mid-December, I should pull the trigger on the 410s.
I should add that I would still be happy to have bought the 410s, but my view is that I bought a product with a firm expectation of a 4-5 week delivery date, as quoted by the vendor. I didn't invest my money with the prospect of a return of slightly lower value at some point 4 or 5 months later.
I can only hope that AG and Ping will, between them, recognise that their service hasn't shone and do something that retains a previously profitable customer.


----------



## casuk (Jan 26, 2021)

If they say 4-5 weeks and after 12 weeks you haven't got them I think you have more than enough reason to moan, i do know mizuno have a long wait for fitted clubs and Callaway were a bit behind on orders too but 12 weeks seems a bit excessive, contact ping directly and deal with them, on a side note my mate had to get a repair for g400 driver and it took 2 months to get it back no lockdown,


----------



## chrisd (Jan 26, 2021)

RichA said:



			Morning. I'm the OP and framed the question in a way that invited the dick remark as an option, so it's taken in good spirit.
I massively sympathise with the AG staff and I'm glad that they're being compensated by the furlough scheme. As suggested by someone earlier, it does feel like the pandemic is being used as an excuse in some areas of manufacturing and retail. A friend in a different industry is aware that some large employers that were planning mass redundancies prior to 2020's events have exploited it massively and will blame 2020 when they execute their plans they had already made to cull less profitable areas of their businesses.
My gripe is purely the promise of a delivery time to get a sale. I don't blame the guy in the shop - when I was younger I felt pressure to tow the line, even when I knew it was wrong.
When I asked when the G425 was being released, he even told me that it wouldn't be until the Spring and if I wanted to be using my new irons in time for my 50th birthday in mid-December, I should pull the trigger on the 410s.
I should add that I would still be happy to have bought the 410s, but my view is that I bought a product with a firm expectation of a 4-5 week delivery date, as quoted by the vendor. I didn't invest my money with the prospect of a return of slightly lower value at some point 4 or 5 months later.
I can only hope that AG and Ping will, between them, recognise that their service hasn't shone and do something that retains a previously profitable customer.
		
Click to expand...

I think, in your situation, I'd be having a word directly with Ping. I reckon they could, to retain goodwill, send you directly the G425 irons and take back the AG ones


----------



## KenL (Jan 26, 2021)

chrisd said:



			I think, in your situation, I'd be having a word directly with Ping. I reckon they could, to retain goodwill, send you directly the G425 irons and take back the AG ones
		
Click to expand...

People have often said on here that Ping only deal with retailers and not individuals.

If it were me, I would just be asking for a refund and to cancel the order.

Edit - my current i25 irons were bought from AG as they did a Ping custom fit event. I was only asked to pay a deposit on ordering.


----------



## Slab (Jan 26, 2021)

I think you should just decide what it is you actually want to happen with your order and then ask AG for that, while stating your justification & reasoning, then see what they reply with (the more reasonable it is the more likely they will agree with you)

i.e do you want to cancel the order, change the products, seek a discount. Are any/all of these even options within your purchase contract

I’d leave out citing any verbal ‘promise/assurance’ that gave you a ‘firm expectation’ of a delivery time but by all means include it if its written on or into the order itself


----------



## RichA (Jan 26, 2021)

I did actually email AG and cc Ping UK and USA last week, before I started this conversation. I asked for the order to be fulfilled in its entirety by 31st Jan or a refund issued. No response yet.
Ping have been more informative than AG over the last month or so, but you're right - they make it clear that they aren't comfortable dealing directly with the consumer. Legally, my "contract" is with AG, so it's down to them to resolve my issue and it's down to AG and Ping to sort out their own business, without my involvement. I'm speculating, but I suspect AG need Ping more than Ping need AG, so the big issue is more about AG's bottom line than Ping's reputation with individual bottom end customers like me.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 26, 2021)

Even when you eventually get the 410’s, take them home and go back the next day and use their 30 day price promise:

*Returns and Refunds*
At American Golf, we want you to be able to shop with confidence. Should you be dissatisfied with a purchase from the American Golf website, you may return unused products in their original packaging and with any labels within 30 days of receipt for a full refund.

Then order the 425’s, I know it means another delay, but you get the latest Clubs.


----------



## RichA (Jan 26, 2021)

They are an in store custom order, therefore non-returnable unless faulty.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 26, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			Not 100% sure, but don't think they can do that with Ping.
		
Click to expand...

That is what an AG salesperson told me when I had to use a voucher with them and was buying a G400 driving iron


----------



## sunshine (Jan 26, 2021)

In a nutshell:
- Long delay is par for the course and perfectly reasonable in the current environment.
- Lack of communication is poor.

The delay is caused by the custom fit. Plenty of standard spec clubs floating around the system, in stock in stores and warehouses. If you want something customised it has to work its way through the whole manufacturing and supply chain, starting at the back of a long queue.


----------



## sunshine (Jan 26, 2021)

KenL said:



			What a ridiculous way to speak to another forum member. Hopefully mods will correct.

Yes, we are in lockdown now but this order should have been fulfilled long ago.

To the OP, a friend of mine ordered a set of i210 irons through our pro and they arrived in about a week. These were custom and arrived without grips so he could fit his own ones.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe if he had waited for grips it would have taken another 3 months?


----------



## KenL (Jan 26, 2021)

sunshine said:



			In a nutshell:
- Long delay is par for the course and perfectly reasonable in the current environment.
- Lack of communication is poor.

The delay is caused by the custom fit. Plenty of standard spec clubs floating around the system, in stock in stores and warehouses. If you want something customised it has to work its way through the whole manufacturing and supply chain, starting at the back of a long queue.
		
Click to expand...

I wonder how my mate got a set of custom fit i210 irons in about a week not long before Xmas?

I believe Ping custom fit clubs are just assembled from stock parts. The lie angle is adjusted to suit at their facility from standard heads. Bend as required and put the correct colour blob of paint on.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 26, 2021)

KenL said:



			I wonder how my mate got a set of custom fit i210 irons in about a week not long before Xmas?

I believe Ping custom fit clubs are just assembled from stock parts. The lie angle is adjusted to suit at their facility from standard heads. Bend as required and put the correct colour blob of paint on.
		
Click to expand...

It all depends on the availability of the components and how much customisation was required
They obviously had everything they needed to fulfill his order, they obviously haven't for the OP.
G410 was always more popular than i210


----------



## KenL (Jan 26, 2021)

Imurg said:



			It all depends on the availability of the components and how much customisation was required
They obviously had everything they needed to fulfill his order, they obviously haven't for the OP.
G410 was always more popular than i210
		
Click to expand...

So components (probably heads) must be in short supply.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 26, 2021)

KenL said:



			So components (probably heads) must be in short supply.
		
Click to expand...

Could be shafts too.
Don't forget G410 is running out so stock would be more limited anyway as they don't want to be left with heads when the 425 hits the shops.
One of the potential issues with buying a product that's being replaced.


----------



## KenL (Jan 26, 2021)

Is the 410 being discontinued? Sometimes Ping run more than 1 model at the same time.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 26, 2021)

KenL said:



			Is the 410 being discontinued? Sometimes Ping run more than 1 model at the same time.
		
Click to expand...

I think they only run an old line alongside newer ones is if there's nothing to directly replace the older club.
425 is a direct replacement for 410 so 410 components will have been harder to come by since Oct/Nov at a guess.


----------



## SaintStu (Jan 26, 2021)

Afternoon all,

I'm in a similar situation waiting for my new clubs and as annoying as it is these are not normal times and I was pre-warned!

I decided to purchase a set of new irons as previously been using a second hand set of Dunlop's and felt the time was right to buy my own set that were mine from new. Contacted a local club who do customer fitting on several different brands and arranged an appointment with the club Pro on the 2nd November and tried various different clubs. The Pro suggested trying the Mizuno JPX921 HotMetal which I got on great with but before I had even hit a ball with them he warned me it could be up to 6 weeks for delivery due to a shortage of heads and shafts at Mizuno in Scotland. 

After we had found the right combination that worked best for me and going through the data I was happy enough to go ahead with the purchase which he kindly priced matched from the internet (I believe it was Clubhouse Golf) and as we were about to go into another Lockdown he said we were looking at delivery around Christmas week all being well. He did say I could pay a deposit and the rest on collection but whilst I had the cash I payed up front in full (5-SW)

Once Christmas had passed and no news I went to the club to use the range, and decided to pop into the shop to see if they had any update. No clubs had arrived so was told it would probably be the following week but as the Pro who fitted me wasn't available it was best to email him. Sent an email just to check for an update and he informed me he would contact his Mizuno rep and find out and get back to me. I have now been told that the components are due to Mizuno on 28th January and expected delivery will be early Feb to the club but as they are not offering a click and collect service I will just have to wait until Lockdown is lifted to be able to collect them. 

As frustrating as it is waiting for some nice new clubs, if the parts are not available what can you do!! And although I have a net in the garden its not the same as being able to play out on the course. I certainly haven't considered canceling my order as I'd be back to the back of the queue and it also hasn't put me off ordering clubs again in the future.


----------



## CliveW (Jan 26, 2021)

I wonder how long Tyrrel Hatton or Lee Westwood have to wait for their clubs.


----------



## Canfordhacker (Jan 26, 2021)

Just as a comparative experience. I was fitted at a local golf club (not my own) in September and ordered a full set of Callaways, with the expectation of a 6-8 week delivery time. Expectations managed that due to  parts and Covid may be longer. I paid a 25% deposit. Regular phone calls to keep me in touch from the pro shop. In November I was told the irons were still in China and expected in UK January, but I should get the wedges and woods by Christmas. Picked those up 2 days before Christmas, (paid another 25%) and got one round in before lockdown. Irons duly arrived two weeks ago, and I was able to click and collect at club house - paid over phone, he left them in the porch at a pre arranged time for me to pick up. 

So the timescales similar to yours, but my customer experience much better. I put that down to selection of AG vs club pro shop. The club have left a couple of members of staff on reduced hours managing things like deliveries and managing customers, keeping things ticking over. My view is that it is winter, there's a pandemic on. Yes there were delays, but I got what I wanted and am in a position to play day one re-opening.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 26, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Even when you eventually get the 410’s, take them home and go back the next day and use their 30 day price promise:

*Returns and Refunds*
At American Golf, we want you to be able to shop with confidence. Should you be dissatisfied with a purchase from the American Golf website, you may return unused products in their original packaging and with any labels within 30 days of receipt for a full refund.

Then order the 425’s, I know it means another delay, but you get the latest Clubs.
		
Click to expand...

This 👍 come what May I have had another email today from AG selling there wares. They are open for business, all be it in a reduced capacity. Does that mean a customer has to accept a lower standard of customer care. Not one bit. Oct - Jan waiting for new clubs is taking the mickey.
I would cancel and get new clubs from elsewhere. 👍


----------



## casuk (Jan 26, 2021)

SaintStu said:



			Afternoon all,

I'm in a similar situation waiting for my new clubs and as annoying as it is these are not normal times and I was pre-warned!

I decided to purchase a set of new irons as previously been using a second hand set of Dunlop's and felt the time was right to buy my own set that were mine from new. Contacted a local club who do customer fitting on several different brands and arranged an appointment with the club Pro on the 2nd November and tried various different clubs. The Pro suggested trying the Mizuno JPX921 HotMetal which I got on great with but before I had even hit a ball with them he warned me it could be up to 6 weeks for delivery due to a shortage of heads and shafts at Mizuno in Scotland.

After we had found the right combination that worked best for me and going through the data I was happy enough to go ahead with the purchase which he kindly priced matched from the internet (I believe it was Clubhouse Golf) and as we were about to go into another Lockdown he said we were looking at delivery around Christmas week all being well. He did say I could pay a deposit and the rest on collection but whilst I had the cash I payed up front in full (5-SW)

Once Christmas had passed and no news I went to the club to use the range, and decided to pop into the shop to see if they had any update. No clubs had arrived so was told it would probably be the following week but as the Pro who fitted me wasn't available it was best to email him. Sent an email just to check for an update and he informed me he would contact his Mizuno rep and find out and get back to me. I have now been told that the components are due to Mizuno on 28th January and expected delivery will be early Feb to the club but as they are not offering a click and collect service I will just have to wait until Lockdown is lifted to be able to collect them.

As frustrating as it is waiting for some nice new clubs, if the parts are not available what can you do!! And although I have a net in the garden its not the same as being able to play out on the course. I certainly haven't considered canceling my order as I'd be back to the back of the queue and it also hasn't put me off ordering clubs again in the future.
		
Click to expand...

Affordable golf wait time for the 921 was mid February that was in November, which put me off getting a fit to wait that long, I ended up getting some d7 forged at a steal and I'm glad I did wonderful irons


----------



## sunshine (Jan 26, 2021)

KenL said:



			I wonder how my mate got a set of custom fit i210 irons in about a week not long before Xmas?
		
Click to expand...

I think we already have one answer to this question - your mate didn't order grips.

It's another component that is faced with delays in the supply chain.


----------



## KenL (Jan 26, 2021)

sunshine said:



			I think we already have one answer to this question - your mate didn't order grips.

It's another component that is faced with delays in the supply chain.
		
Click to expand...

No, they had plenty grips but they do not offer the niche ones he wants to use.


----------



## KenL (Jan 26, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Your friend dropped a clanger.
If he wanted the clubs ungripped he should have asked for the grips to be supplied loose in the box, he could have got some money back.
		
Click to expand...

I believed he saved quite a bit on the deal by taking the clubs without grips. If was our pro who organised it.


----------



## essexguy194 (Jan 27, 2021)

Hello All,

I got fit 24th October for some Mizuno Hot Metals, was told by the fitter at the time up to 5 weeks. Around a week after i was informed they had been contacted by mizuno that clubs were delayed to 01/01/21. Then in the middle of December i was told they had again been delayed , mizuno expected the stock 18th jan and should be able to deliver by end of jan. My clubs were ready for me to collect on 22/01/21. The only thing i did find a bit annoying was the initial 5 week estimate for a week later to be changed to 10, did make me think surely they must of known that at the time, which maybe would of then influenced me to pick something else. At the same time though after you have had a fitting and you choose a club that you think suits you the most, would it really be a good idea to use something else just because it might turn up quicker?

Cant really fault my fitter as they kept me updated and to be fair cant really fault mizuno either, as although i didnt ever deal directly with mizuno whenever i asked for an update the fitter was back to me same day, which means mizuno was back to them very quickly too.

Wont say the wait was easy though, especially when everyone keeps asking where your new clubs are lol. That being said given that in the time from ordering to picking up we have two lockdowns in England and it is over the less desirable weather months, i wouldnt have been able to use them a lot anyway.

Short story... the wait is horrible... once they turn up though, beautiful! 
Now just the wait for the courses to be allowed open


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 27, 2021)

essexguy194 said:



			Hello All,

I got fit 24th October for some Mizuno Hot Metals, was told by the fitter at the time up to 5 weeks. Around a week after i was informed they had been contacted by mizuno that clubs were delayed to 01/01/21. Then in the middle of December i was told they had again been delayed , mizuno expected the stock 18th jan and should be able to deliver by end of jan. My clubs were ready for me to collect on 22/01/21. The only thing i did find a bit annoying was the initial 5 week estimate for a week later to be changed to 10, did make me think surely they must of known that at the time, which maybe would of then influenced me to pick something else. At the same time though after you have had a fitting and you choose a club that you think suits you the most, would it really be a good idea to use something else just because it might turn up quicker?

Cant really fault my fitter as they kept me updated and to be fair cant really fault mizuno either, as although i didnt ever deal directly with mizuno whenever i asked for an update the fitter was back to me same day, which means mizuno was back to them very quickly too.

Wont say the wait was easy though, especially when everyone keeps asking where your new clubs are lol. That being said given that in the time from ordering to picking up we have two lockdowns in England and it is over the less desirable weather months, i wouldnt have been able to use them a lot anyway.

Short story... the wait is horrible... once they turn up though, beautiful!
Now just the wait for the courses to be allowed open 

Click to expand...

i got the hot metal pro back in Oct, took 6 weeks as the shafts were OOS. great clubs, over the moon with them esp the 20 yards i've gained over the MP4 i had before. Mizuno used to be really quick, but i suppose supply from China is the issue at the moment. My old irons were ordred on the thursday and had them the following wednesday


----------



## KenL (Jan 27, 2021)

Mizuno, with their legendary Japanese grain flow forging, inspired by Samurai swords, now made in China, how sad. 😕


----------



## Imurg (Jan 27, 2021)

KenL said:



			Mizuno, with their legendary Japanese grain flow forging, inspired by Samurai swords, now made in China, how sad. 😕
		
Click to expand...

Still forged in Hiroshima.....I think you'll find its the shafts that are made in China...


----------



## KenL (Jan 27, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Still forged in Hiroshima.....I think you'll find its the shafts that are made in China...
		
Click to expand...

Excellent to hear that.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 27, 2021)

NedPizza said:



			there's a longer wait for COVID vaccine, think about it!
		
Click to expand...

Not for most of the old fogies on here🤣🤣🤣


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 27, 2021)

KenL said:



			Mizuno, with their legendary Japanese grain flow forging, inspired by Samurai swords, now made in China, how sad. 😕
		
Click to expand...

the hot Metals etc are all cast anyway


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jan 27, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Still forged in Hiroshima.....I think you'll find its the shafts that are made in China...
		
Click to expand...

Not necessarily. 

Some shafts are produced in Vietnam and some in Bangladesh!


----------



## RichA (Feb 10, 2021)

An update, if anyone was interested...

After more than a week passed with no response from AG, having given them a 31 Jan delivery deadline, I emailed them again stating that I considered our contract at an end and posted a negative review on Trustpilot.
Within an hour of the review, I received a response, guaranteeing delivery within a week, but admitting that all the clubs hadn't actually arrived from Ping yet.

After a few days of pressing the frontline staff to escalate, the customer services manager contacted me. 
After a further week of email arguments (they wouldn't phone me to have a conversation), during which various bits of consumer protection legislation were selectively misrepresented and misquoted at me, I spoke to Trading Standards. They confirmed the legal standpoint.
When you order any product in any physical store, even if it is customised, the trader is legally obliged to provide a delivery date. This can only be more than 30 days if the customer expressly agrees to it. 
If you've made it clear to the trader that the product is required by a certain date and they miss it, then they have breached the contract and you can demand a refund.
Within 48 hours of mentioning Trading Standards and telling AG that I was initiating a Sec 75 claim through the bank, a full refund has hit my bank account. 
I'll be having a leisurely fitting with a local independent once lockdown ends. Maybe get some nice Mizunos.

So if anyone is in the market for a set of G410 irons, green lie +0.5", they'll probably be appearing on the AG website soon.
Ironically, they'll likely sell them within an hour and make just as much profit. But they've alienated a customer who's told plenty of other potential customers.


----------



## KenL (Feb 10, 2021)

Well done for sticking to your guns.
Poor that AG did not do the right thing without being pushed.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 10, 2021)

RichA said:



			An update, if anyone was interested...

After more than a week passed with no response from AG, having given them a 31 Jan delivery deadline, I emailed them again stating that I considered our contract at an end and posted a negative review on Trustpilot.
Within an hour of the review, I received a response, guaranteeing delivery within a week, but admitting that all the clubs hadn't actually arrived from Ping yet.

After a few days of pressing the frontline staff to escalate, the customer services manager contacted me.
After a further week of email arguments (they wouldn't phone me to have a conversation), during which various bits of consumer protection legislation were selectively misrepresented and misquoted at me, I spoke to Trading Standards. They confirmed the legal standpoint.
When you order any product in any physical store, even if it is customised, the trader is legally obliged to provide a delivery date. This can only be more than 30 days if the customer expressly agrees to it.
If you've made it clear to the trader that the product is required by a certain date and they miss it, then they have breached the contract and you can demand a refund.
Within 48 hours of mentioning Trading Standards and telling AG that I was initiating a Sec 75 claim through the bank, a full refund has hit my bank account.
I'll be having a leisurely fitting with a local independent once lockdown ends. Maybe get some nice Mizunos.

So if anyone is in the market for a set of G410 irons, green lie +0.5", they'll probably be appearing on the AG website soon.
Ironically, they'll likely sell them within an hour and make just as much profit. But they've alienated a customer who's told plenty of other potential customers.
		
Click to expand...

I'm afraid that, based upon my recent experiences, you may find a very  similar situation with Mizuno. 

In October and again after Christmas I found that I was given various delivery dates that kept being adjusted. 

In the end I bought Ping (see I bought today thread).


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 10, 2021)

I'm still waiting on retail to open so that I can get fitted for Mizuno, but even then.....

https://mizunogolf.com/uk/blog/covi...IHdY2uF06A3D5Dfd5sm_zqqLRB7UqQJuur8C3fiING-s4


----------



## hovis (Feb 10, 2021)

RichA said:



			An update, if anyone was interested...

After more than a week passed with no response from AG, having given them a 31 Jan delivery deadline, I emailed them again stating that I considered our contract at an end and posted a negative review on Trustpilot.
Within an hour of the review, I received a response, guaranteeing delivery within a week, but admitting that all the clubs hadn't actually arrived from Ping yet.

After a few days of pressing the frontline staff to escalate, the customer services manager contacted me.
After a further week of email arguments (they wouldn't phone me to have a conversation), during which various bits of consumer protection legislation were selectively misrepresented and misquoted at me, I spoke to Trading Standards. They confirmed the legal standpoint.
When you order any product in any physical store, even if it is customised, the trader is legally obliged to provide a delivery date. This can only be more than 30 days if the customer expressly agrees to it.
If you've made it clear to the trader that the product is required by a certain date and they miss it, then they have breached the contract and you can demand a refund.
Within 48 hours of mentioning Trading Standards and telling AG that I was initiating a Sec 75 claim through the bank, a full refund has hit my bank account.
I'll be having a leisurely fitting with a local independent once lockdown ends. Maybe get some nice Mizunos.

So if anyone is in the market for a set of G410 irons, green lie +0.5", they'll probably be appearing on the AG website soon.
Ironically, they'll likely sell them within an hour and make just as much profit. But they've alienated a customer who's told plenty of other potential customers.
		
Click to expand...

Why didn't you at least wait until the beginning of march.  Ironically they probably would have arrived before you could have used them anyway.  Now you probably won't get a set for a good while.  Unless I'm missing something. I haven't read all the posts


----------



## Jensen (Feb 10, 2021)

RichA said:



			An update, if anyone was interested...

After more than a week passed with no response from AG, having given them a 31 Jan delivery deadline, I emailed them again stating that I considered our contract at an end and posted a negative review on Trustpilot.
Within an hour of the review, I received a response, guaranteeing delivery within a week, but admitting that all the clubs hadn't actually arrived from Ping yet.

After a few days of pressing the frontline staff to escalate, the customer services manager contacted me.
After a further week of email arguments (they wouldn't phone me to have a conversation), during which various bits of consumer protection legislation were selectively misrepresented and misquoted at me, I spoke to Trading Standards. They confirmed the legal standpoint.
When you order any product in any physical store, even if it is customised, the trader is legally obliged to provide a delivery date. This can only be more than 30 days if the customer expressly agrees to it.
If you've made it clear to the trader that the product is required by a certain date and they miss it, then they have breached the contract and you can demand a refund.
Within 48 hours of mentioning Trading Standards and telling AG that I was initiating a Sec 75 claim through the bank, a full refund has hit my bank account.
I'll be having a leisurely fitting with a local independent once lockdown ends. Maybe get some nice Mizunos.

So if anyone is in the market for a set of G410 irons, green lie +0.5", they'll probably be appearing on the AG website soon.
Ironically, they'll likely sell them within an hour and make just as much profit. But they've alienated a customer who's told plenty of other potential customers.
		
Click to expand...

Now you’ve received a full refund, take a look at:-

1. Callaway Apex DCB
2. Srixon ZX5
3. Ping G425

Winner, winner chicken dinner


----------



## NedPizza (Feb 11, 2021)

If the G425 are nearly the same price, you're on to a winner


----------



## azazel (Feb 11, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			I'm still waiting on retail to open so that I can get fitted for Mizuno, but even then.....

https://mizunogolf.com/uk/blog/covi...IHdY2uF06A3D5Dfd5sm_zqqLRB7UqQJuur8C3fiING-s4

Click to expand...

I think I got quite lucky with my Mizunos. Fitted on October 16th, delivered on November 13th.


----------



## RichA (Feb 11, 2021)

hovis said:



			Why didn't you at least wait until the beginning of march.  Ironically they probably would have arrived before you could have used them anyway.  Now you probably won't get a set for a good while.  Unless I'm missing something. I haven't read all the posts
		
Click to expand...

I ordered them in a bit of a rush so my wife could give them to me for my 50th birthday, after the fitter assured me they would be delivered at the beginning of December. If I'd been told the deadline was totally impossible, then there would be no point rushing and I'd have taken my time, researched and tested all the available options, as I intend to do now.
After all, these will be my first set of brand new fitted clubs and I won't be replacing them until my 100th.


----------



## RichA (Feb 11, 2021)

Used Snainton for plenty of off the shelf stuff, but I like a cheeky discount online and GOLF10 doesn't seem to work with them anymore.
I've learned my lesson and I'll prob go local for the irons after a proper fitting.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 11, 2021)

RichA said:



			Used Snainton for plenty of off the shelf stuff, but I like a cheeky discount online and GOLF10 doesn't seem to work with them anymore.
I've learned my lesson and I'll prob go local for the irons after a proper fitting.
		
Click to expand...

SG10 works most of the time..


----------



## KenL (Feb 11, 2021)

Imurg said:



			SG10 works most of the time..
		
Click to expand...

Damn you guys. 😂
Saw this and have just ordered an Odyssey stroke lab 7s for £117 with free shipping.


----------



## iinmon (Jun 3, 2021)

Hope you've gotten your clubs by now. But don't order the G425's you'll run into same problem with Ping.
I ordered the G425s in April, told by Ping fitter it would be 4 to 6 weeks. Just told after 7 week wait that they will not even start to build my clubs for another 8 weeks.  
Luckily I'm working with a good retailer so I will be getting my money back and getting fitted with a different brand of clubs.
This whole thing sucks, was really sold on the Ping brand. Love the new driver I got last year, but this kind of delay a deal breaker.


----------



## BridgfordBlue (Jun 3, 2021)

iinmon said:



			Hope you've gotten your clubs by now. But don't order the G425's you'll run into same problem with Ping.
I ordered the G425s in April, told by Ping fitter it would be 4 to 6 weeks. Just told after 7 week wait that they will not even start to build my clubs for another 8 weeks. 
Luckily I'm working with a good retailer so I will be getting my money back and getting fitted with a different brand of clubs.
This whole thing sucks, was really sold on the Ping brand. Love the new driver I got last year, but this kind of delay a deal breaker.
		
Click to expand...

Surprised at that, I ordered G425s in April, as well as two ping glide wedges and a G425 max driver. Had them all within two weeks.


----------



## casuk (Jun 3, 2021)

Mizuno 921 g wedge fitted was 5 weeks picked up today not to bad


----------



## RichA (Jun 3, 2021)

iinmon said:



			Hope you've gotten your clubs by now. But don't order the G425's you'll run into same problem with Ping.
I ordered the G425s in April, told by Ping fitter it would be 4 to 6 weeks. Just told after 7 week wait that they will not even start to build my clubs for another 8 weeks.  
Luckily I'm working with a good retailer so I will be getting my money back and getting fitted with a different brand of clubs.
This whole thing sucks, was really sold on the Ping brand. Love the new driver I got last year, but this kind of delay a deal breaker.
		
Click to expand...

Ordered them early April. Arrived in 2 1/2 weeks. I think there are delays with all the manufacturers now.


----------



## Skypilot (Jun 3, 2021)

Ordered custom Ping G425 irons on 3rd May. Told 5 weeks. got call 2 days later saying it will now be 8 weeks.


----------



## KenL (Jun 4, 2021)

iinmon said:



			Hope you've gotten your clubs by now. But don't order the G425's you'll run into same problem with Ping.
I ordered the G425s in April, told by Ping fitter it would be 4 to 6 weeks. Just told after 7 week wait that they will not even start to build my clubs for another 8 weeks.  
Luckily I'm working with a good retailer so I will be getting my money back and getting fitted with a different brand of clubs.
This whole thing sucks, was really sold on the Ping brand. Love the new driver I got last year, but this kind of delay a deal breaker.
		
Click to expand...

Be careful with the brand you choose. My pro told me other manufacturers are an even longer wait than Ping.


----------



## Waitforme (Jun 4, 2021)

Skypilot said:



			Ordered custom Ping G425 irons on 3rd May. Told 5 weeks. got call 2 days later saying it will now be 8 weeks.
		
Click to expand...

How custom were they ?

I ordered a set of G425 irons , steel shaft, red dot , regular shaft / grip. Pro told me Ping quoted 23 days which was 3rd June for delivery.
No sign of them yet.
If they are going to be 8 weeks then I’ll cancel , buy a 2nd hand set and reorder in the winter when there is less demand.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 4, 2021)

Interesting snippet from the latest MyGolfSpy podcast...
There could be a shortage of golf balls this time next year due to supply of the raw materials involved.
Plenty at the moment but they think retail supply could begin to suffer in the Spring...


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jun 4, 2021)

KenL said:



			Be careful with the brand you choose. My pro told me other manufacturers are an even longer wait than Ping.
		
Click to expand...

Callaway have a very long wait right now, talking September.


----------



## Neilds (Jun 4, 2021)

I had a wedge fitting with the club pro about 2/3 weeks ago. Tried Ping, Cleveland, Vokeys and Callaway. He offered me Taylormade but said the wait was until September so didn’t bother with them! Settled on Cleveland RTX Zipcore, still waiting but Pro is away this week so hopefully will have an update next week


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jun 4, 2021)

Neilds said:



			I had a wedge fitting with the club pro about 2/3 weeks ago. Tried Ping, Cleveland, Vokeys and Callaway. He offered me Taylormade but said the wait was until September so didn’t bother with them! Settled on Cleveland RTX Zipcore, still waiting but Pro is away this week so hopefully will have an update next week
		
Click to expand...

We had a Srixon demo day a few weeks back. I have 3 Cleveland wedges on order following this. The 2 fitters reckoned 6 weeks was about average turn round time on orders and all manufacturers were in the same boat at present.

This issue is delay or shortage of components, no different to the difficulties many other industries are facing.

Feeling smug about getting my irons back in November before these delays started biting.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 4, 2021)

Had a fitting for Ping i210s on 15th April.

Last update I got was they’ll be with me middle of this month.  Am I bothered?  Not that much.  I’ve gone 17yrs with my current irons, and so 2month wait for a new set isn’t such a big deal for me.  Apparently Ping (as all manufacturers?) are having delivery (or/and demand exceeding supply) issues with shafts for irons.

I’ve got my three new G425 ‘woods‘ a few weeks back and two Glide wedges a week ago - and so I am spending my time whilst I wait working out how to use these.  Time well spent - eventually...


----------



## Skypilot (Jun 4, 2021)

Waitforme said:



			How custom were they ?

I ordered a set of G425 irons , steel shaft, red dot , regular shaft / grip. Pro told me Ping quoted 23 days which was 3rd June for delivery.
No sign of them yet.
If they are going to be 8 weeks then I’ll cancel , buy a 2nd hand set and reorder in the winter when there is less demand.
		
Click to expand...

Nothing exceptional...
.5 longer
Oversize grips (Orange)
Blue dot
Graphite reg shafts
I was told 5 weeks which would have been 3rd June as well. I made it clear I wanted to know if this changed. Then got the call a couple of days later saying 8 weeks.
I assume you've chased the supplier to see what they say?


----------



## Wabinez (Jun 4, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Interesting snippet from the latest MyGolfSpy podcast...
There could be a shortage of golf balls this time next year due to supply of the raw materials involved.
Plenty at the moment but they think retail supply could begin to suffer in the Spring...
		
Click to expand...

handy I just bought 8 dozen then 😂


----------



## Imurg (Jun 4, 2021)

Wabinez said:



			handy I just bought 8 dozen then 😂
		
Click to expand...

Maybe thats why there's going to be a shortage


----------



## Waitforme (Jun 5, 2021)

Skypilot said:



			Nothing exceptional...
.5 longer
Oversize grips (Orange)
Blue dot
Graphite reg shafts
I was told 5 weeks which would have been 3rd June as well. I made it clear I wanted to know if this changed. Then got the call a couple of days later saying 8 weeks.
I assume you've chased the supplier to see what they say?
		
Click to expand...

Next playing on Monday morning so will speak to the Pro and ask him to get an update from Ping.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 5, 2021)

During my last conversation with Ping ( Thursday) re my problem. The guy at Ping did say that in all the years he has worked at Ping he has never known it to take so long for people’s orders to be sent out. They have had unprecedented demand.


----------



## gopher99 (Jun 5, 2021)

I had a fitting for vokey wedges, the guy said it would be 6 weeks for the specs I wanted. I searched ebay and got them delivered within 2 days.


----------



## Waitforme (Jun 9, 2021)

Ping G425 irons arrived today, ordered 11th May.


----------



## Skypilot (Jun 9, 2021)

Ordered mine 3rd May.
Saw your post and rang AG to see what's going on as I've seen several instances of people that ordered after me and getting their clubs.

The guy at AG said " Yeah, we expect them by the end of July, ok?"
Me . . "3 Months!, no it's not ok. If that's the case I'll cancel"
Him . . "Let me contact Ping in the morning and see what they say, I'll call you back tomorrow"

I know I won't get them any quicker by cancelling and ordering from elsewhere but, it'll make a point that it's NOT ok to tell you 5 weeks when you place your order, then 2 days later tell you 8 weeks, and now, after chasing them tell you 12 weeks.
I can get by with my old G30's in the meantime.

Just to make it clear, I'm realistic about delays etc.
What I'm annoyed about is being misled and strung along by AG, and the non existent communication.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 9, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			During my last conversation with Ping ( Thursday) re my problem. The guy at Ping did say that in all the years he has worked at Ping he has never known it to take so long for people’s orders to be sent out. They have had unprecedented demand.
		
Click to expand...

Feedback my pro is getting from Ping is the demand for Elevate 95 shafts (in my case) is what’s delaying delivery so that it’ll be 8 weeks from fitting to delivery.


----------



## APD Golfer (Jul 10, 2021)

Had the same issue with Callaway APEX DCB's.
Had my club fitting at end of May. Stock Elevate 95 shafts, standard grips. Just a slight lie tweak.

Was quoted 6 weeks, called yesterday as was supposed to be collection delay. They are now saying early August.

My mate who ordered the same clubs but with different shafts and Mid-Size grips at the same time. His arrived on Wednesday.
Pretty pissed off, but nowt can do about it.


----------



## JonnyGutteridge (Jul 10, 2021)

I ordered Apex Pros/Project X IO’s (3-PW) and Apex hybrid with an Oban shaft, on 4th June. 0.25inch longer for the irons.

Confirmed yesterday that all heads and shafts have been received, except for the 3 iron shaft which is harder to obtain than gold dust atm. Actually not too bad really?


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 10, 2021)

Skypilot said:



			Ordered mine 3rd May.
Saw your post and rang AG to see what's going on as I've seen several instances of people that ordered after me and getting their clubs.

The guy at AG said " Yeah, we expect them by the end of July, ok?"
Me . . "3 Months!, no it's not ok. If that's the case I'll cancel"
Him . . "Let me contact Ping in the morning and see what they say, I'll call you back tomorrow"

I know I won't get them any quicker by cancelling and ordering from elsewhere but, it'll make a point that it's NOT ok to tell you 5 weeks when you place your order, then 2 days later tell you 8 weeks, and now, after chasing them tell you 12 weeks.
I can get by with my old G30's in the meantime.

Just to make it clear, I'm realistic about delays etc.
What I'm annoyed about is being misled and strung along by AG, and the non existent communication.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think AG were stringing you on or misleading you. They're actually in the same boat, it's the manufacturer's that have the supply chain issue. AG can only supply to us when the manufacturers supply them. They are quoted a lead time when they place the order with the manufacturer, from there, they are entirely dependent in the manufacturer fulfilling the order on time.  There are massive delay's with all the makers at present, first it was shafts, now grip's are a big issue. Apparently one of the main "ingredients" in the grip compound is also used in hand sanitizer, and supplies have been diverted in a big way at the expense of every thing else.

Maybe AG communications could be better, but I know at my local store they have an unprecedented number of back orders, and the time required makes it just physically impossible for them to call or even email everyone a regular update.



APD Golfer said:



			Had the same issue with Callaway APEX DCB's.
Had my club fitting at end of May. Stock Elevate 95 shafts, standard grips. Just a slight lie tweak.

Was quoted 6 weeks, called yesterday as was supposed to be collection delay. They are now saying early August.

My mate who ordered the same clubs but with different shafts and Mid-Size grips at the same time. His arrived on Wednesday.
Pretty pissed off, but nowt can do about it.
		
Click to expand...

I was told a month back that Callaway had slipped their lead times to September, and the fitters are trying to steer customers away from ordering them for now. They are making the lead time clear for those that still want to order.

Even then, if Callaway, or any of the other brands are unable to meet the delivery date, and slip the order, you can't really blame AG. AG are however, left to bear the brunt of customer discord. My youngest works in the local store, and has had to deal with an abnormal amount of disgruntled customers and all the "discord" that comes with them. I know for sure that they would love to be able to call you and let you know your order is in sooner rather than later. They will contact you as soon as your order is available, but as I mentioned above, the delays are not their fault.

Maybe none of the above helps either of you. I am only trying to set a little perspective, I know all the team at my local store, they are nothing but friendly and helpful, but are often dealing with these kind of issues, which are not of their making.

On the plus side, maybe some supplies are starting to get through now. The irons I ordered in May were estimated for delivery around 25th July but arrived on Thursday.

I hope both of your orders are turn up soon too.


----------



## big_matt (Jul 10, 2021)

Ive had similar with a club i ordered before the season. Estimated 5 weeks when i paid in full and got it after 8 or 9 after chasing it up regularly. 

The thing i find bizarre is that some retailers dont seem to be phoning the manufacturers unless you push them to. If they take your money and no product has arrived by the estimated date they should be chasing up the manufacturer themselves without prompting.

There just seems to be an assumption that customers who handed over significant sums will be happy with the goods arriving at any random date in the future.


----------



## KenL (Jul 10, 2021)

I wouldn't pay upfront for golf equipment that had a long lead time.
My pro has been great keeping me updated with delivery.
Picked up my second glide wedge today. Great wedges. 👍


----------



## Neeko1988 (Jul 10, 2021)

I went to Scottsdale and had the same day build can’t recommend them enough especially with all these delays!


----------



## APD Golfer (Jul 11, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			I don't think AG were stringing you on or misleading you. They're actually in the same boat, it's the manufacturer's that have the supply chain issue. AG can only supply to us when the manufacturers supply them. They are quoted a lead time when they place the order with the manufacturer, from there, they are entirely dependent in the manufacturer fulfilling the order on time.  There are massive delay's with all the makers at present, first it was shafts, now grip's are a big issue. Apparently one of the main "ingredients" in the grip compound is also used in hand sanitizer, and supplies have been diverted in a big way at the expense of every thing else.

Maybe AG communications could be better, but I know at my local store they have an unprecedented number of back orders, and the time required makes it just physically impossible for them to call or even email everyone a regular update.



I was told a month back that Callaway had slipped their lead times to September, and the fitters are trying to steer customers away from ordering them for now. They are making the lead time clear for those that still want to order.

Even then, if Callaway, or any of the other brands are unable to meet the delivery date, and slip the order, you can't really blame AG. AG are however, left to bear the brunt of customer discord. My youngest works in the local store, and has had to deal with an abnormal amount of disgruntled customers and all the "discord" that comes with them. I know for sure that they would love to be able to call you and let you know your order is in sooner rather than later. They will contact you as soon as your order is available, but as I mentioned above, the delays are not their fault.

Maybe none of the above helps either of you. I am only trying to set a little perspective, I know all the team at my local store, they are nothing but friendly and helpful, but are often dealing with these kind of issues, which are not of their making.

On the plus side, maybe some supplies are starting to get through now. The irons I ordered in May were estimated for delivery around 25th July but arrived on Thursday.

I hope both of your orders are turn up soon too.
		
Click to expand...

Following my email sent to the store (was not AG), they called me yesterday and advised me that they are now taking the standard set of clubs off the shelf and adjusting them to my fitting.
These will be shipped out on Monday. I think it is more the frustrating side of handing over. large sum of money and being told we have to wait a further 4-5 weeks ontop of the original predictive delivery.
Basically, when we buy things, we like them straight away. 
Maybe patience is a virtue


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 16, 2021)

Yeh! Just had message from pro - my i210s are in 👍😄🥳

I will head off shortly to get em - i have been waiting since 8th April and of the five summer k/o comps I thought I had a chance of doing well in with my new bats…well…I’m ko’d of four of them…but QF of the fifth. 

Mind you message also included the encouragement…’After today there are no excuses…’ gee ta 😎


----------



## Robster59 (Jul 16, 2021)

It's not just golf clubs.  The kit we buy is manufactured to order in the USA and shipped over.  The lead time on these has now gone out from 12 to 18 weeks.  There are a number of reasons, but basically there is a big demand on things like Stainless Steel and electrical components.  Add the fact that air freight is so expensive at the moment with minimum passenger flights and so more goods are going by sea which causes further delays as vessels are booked up. 
We had one customer where the goods were delayed by about two months, and another has now been delayed by three months.  It's not easy from the side of those selling the stuff either as they can only go on the lead times given to them by their supplier.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 16, 2021)

gopher99 said:



			I had a fitting for vokey wedges, I searched ebay and got them delivered within 2 days.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe that's where Homer got his that time????
🤔🤔🤔🤔


----------



## toyboy54 (Jul 16, 2021)

Would'nt it be brilliant to generate the Pros ball speed ( as on T.V.), it just seems so blooming effortless and not as if they're swinging out of their socks..does it??
So annoying..............I'm sure my swing's like that


----------

